# salt dogg electric 2.0 yard spreader



## earth works inc (Jan 23, 2004)

stainless steel electric spreader. four years old, brand new conveyer chain, bearings and spinner motor. Switching all spreaders over to hiniker. very good condition. extra chute. $2,500.00. 937-287-6808


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you didnt list a controller?


----------



## earth works inc (Jan 23, 2004)

yes, I have the controller and wiring harness. everything is in good shape.


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

lots of water tanks in back ground are they for sale also ??


----------



## earth works inc (Jan 23, 2004)

no they are not


----------

